# 2year old Shepherd scratches more often then before



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

So about a month ago my 2year old GSD started scratching more its fall hear and winter is coming .. I thought it might be the season changing and the winter coat coming in.

I checked him for fleas nothing, nothing has changed diet wise (He eats Orijen Adult/Six Fish (We alternate back and forth) has a 1 raw meatball a day, and generally some pumkin in the morning along with fish oil, and some medicine from the Vet.

I read all the other Itchy stuff and it didn't seem to meet any of the situations Draven has (Its a relatively new behavior, nothing has changed in his diet, we've had him since he was a puppy)

I wouldn't say he scratches all the time but its enough that I notice it (Like every 10-15minutes for maybe 10seconds... then nothing for awhile)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Could be environmental. Ours are doing a slight bit of itching right now and the vet said that it could be the mold spores floating around since they've been harvesting the crops around here. Don't know if since you are way up north if crops are already done in your area?

What "medicine" is your vet giving him?

You could try and herbal bath (shampoo without grains in it such as oatmeal) and medicinal. Organic, Raw Apple Cider Vinegar (50% water 50% ACV) rinse that you would rub down into coat/skin and leave on and let drip dry. If there are specific spots he is itching you can put this mix into a spray bottle and apply to the areas of concern.

You also may want to try and change the oil you are using. Sh-emp Oil by Feed Sentinals has Coconut oil (very good for itching) in it plus Herring and Hemp Oils. This is an all natural product. I like it because it has everything already in it! http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html

Another item for possible itching/allergies and to keep the gut healthy is Sunday Sundae (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html 

You could try a humidifier too.

Moms


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm in about the same situation....2 year old GSD ....a bit more scratching than previously.

Scratching seem most pronounced in the morning after sleeping.

I'm going with the fall weather...very dry this year, pollen, spores, etc.

Now that we have had our first hard freeze, I expect the scratching should abate. I also am giving her a bath today and see if that helps.


SuperG


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

HomeoPet Skin & Itch Drops won't interfere with any medication.


----------

